# Solved: Windows 7 won't install any drivers



## Irukku (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello,

I just tried installing Windows 7 in my brand-new computer (specs are right there in the above icon). And I had so much trouble I had to switch back to XP. Here's what happened:

1. Windows wouldn't install any drivers, install utilities would just stop. No freezes, no crashes, no events to be viewed, nothing, it would just stop and stay there for as long as I waited (up to half an hour) apparently waiting for something.

2. Upon restart, everything seemed to work fine except for my keyboard and mouse. I could see the text input bar blinking, my keyboard caps lock and mouse optical light were lit, but there was no response from the devices. When restarting again in safe mode, they got back to work, and restarting yet again in normal mode they were magically working again.

3. I interrupted the install utilities, and after the restarts, the device drivers were apparently installed, but the devices wouldn't work. For example, my wireless device was there but wouldn't turn on (enable), and my graphics card wouldn't switch resolutions, it was like the actually installed driver was Windows' default standard graphics, and just the name had been changed in the device manager.

I tried disabling and restarting every service that seemed relevant to me (windows installer, module installer, driver installer and a lot of other crap), but nothing worked.

Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor? What does it say about compatibility?

Did you check on your computer (or motherboard) manufacturer's site for drivers? Were there Windows 7 drivers? Or Vista?


----------



## Irukku (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, Terry. 

Here's what the Advisor says, differently from "listed as compatible"... 

802.11 USB Wireless LAN Adapter
Encore Electronics Inc.

Action recommended
Before installing Windows 7, go to the device manufacturer's website to download the latest driver for this device. After installing Windows 7, install the saved driver. 








Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection
Intel

Unknown
We don't have compatibility information about this device.








NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450
NVIDIA

Unknown
We don't have compatibility information about this device.

Could it be that my PC is not supported by Windows 7? I've had that wireless device installed with my old PC on Windows 7 flawlessly, so I believe it is not the problem. As for the other device drivers, the manufacturer (EVGA/Intel) provides me with Windows 7 WHQL drivers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It seems that Windows 7 has the correct drivers, or generic ones that will at least partially work, for almost all XP and later hardware, but apparently not for yours. If you are going to try again I suggest having your chipset, networking, and all other drivers you might need already downloaded, and then try to install those (beginning with the chipset).


----------



## Irukku (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, but I had all the updated drivers with me and tried installing the chipset drivers prior to anything too, and I had the same problem: while installing, the utility would keep filling the progress bar endlessly. Maybe if I uninstalled whichever drivers the O.S. installed during the setup program... would that be possible?

On a side note: I tried both 64 and 32 bits versions and it was exactly the same.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You should be trying 32- or 64-bit drivers depending on the version of Windows you installed. Other than that I don't know what to do. Somebody else will probably know some "tricks" to try.


----------



## Irukku (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you guys for the support. It turns out that my wireless card's driver was causing the system to freeze. I had to remove it and then install Windows.

Back to wired network for a while... xD


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good find.  Thanks for reporting back.


----------

